# beadm: This system is not configured for boot environments



## dougs (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello-

I want to upgrade a 9.3-RELEASE system to 10.3-RELEASE. Using ZFS on both /zroot and /zdata. After installing sysutils/beadm, I tried:


```
root@backup:/root # beadm list
ERROR: This system is not configured for boot environments
root@backup:/root #
```

Googling around revealed that the ZFS root set needed to be renamed to zroot/ROOT/default.

I'm a bit nervous as this is our backup server in production and I want to make sure I get this correct! Here's the zfs list:


```
root@backup:/root # zfs list | g zroot
zroot                                      35.6G  42.1G  144K   /
zroot/root                                 19.4G  41.7G  19.4G  /root
zroot/rootfs                               9.64G  41.7G  9.64G  legacy
zroot/tmp                                  312K   41.7G  312K   /tmp
zroot/usr                                  5.91G  41.7G  216K   /usr
zroot/usr/home                             216K   41.7G  216K   /usr/home
zroot/usr/local                            2.37G  41.7G  1.90G  /usr/local
zroot/usr/local@2016-05-15_06.00.00--1m    11.8M  -      1.68G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-05-22_06.00.00--1m    73.8M  -      1.89G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-05-29_06.00.00--1m    1.54M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-06-05_06.00.00--1m    20.5M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-06-12_06.00.00--1m    0      -      1.90G  -
zroot/usr/obj                              1.26G  41.7G  1.26G  /usr/obj
zroot/usr/ports                            2.28G  41.7G  1.61G  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/ports/distfiles                  690M   41.7G  690M   /usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/usr/src                              336K   41.7G  336K   /usr/src
zroot/var                                  125M   41.7G  216K   /var
zroot/var/audit                            216K   41.7G  216K   /var/audit
zroot/var/crash                            216K   41.7G  216K   /var/crash
zroot/var/empty                            216K   41.7G  216K   /var/empty
zroot/var/log                              123M   41.7G  123M   /var/log
zroot/var/mail                             216K   41.7G  216K   /var/mail
zroot/var/run                              652K   41.7G  652K   /var/run
zroot/var/tmp                              228K   41.7G  228K   /var/tmp
root@backup:/root #
```

And here are the mounts for /zroot:


```
root@backup:/root # mount | g zroot 
zroot/rootfs on / (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/root on /root (zfs, local, noatime, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/tmp on /tmp (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/usr/local on /usr/local (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/usr/obj on /usr/obj (zfs, local, noatime, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/usr/ports on /usr/ports (zfs, local, noatime, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/usr/ports/distfiles on /usr/ports/distfiles (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/usr/src on /usr/src (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/audit on /var/audit (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/crash on /var/crash (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/empty on /var/empty (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, read-only, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/log on /var/log (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/mail on /var/mail (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/run on /var/run (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/tmp on /var/tmp (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
root@backup:/root #
```

What do I need to do in order to have the system recognized as having the correct boot environment? Do these?

[FONT=Courier New]`zfs snapshot zroot@beadm`
`zfs create zroot/ROOT`
`zfs send zroot@beadm | zfs receive zroot/ROOT/default`[/FONT]

I am particularly concerned that 1) there is a legacy point there and I'm not sure how to handle that; and 2) I do not have a ZFS fileset of zroot/ROOT to begin with.

Thanks,

~Doug


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 14, 2016)

You may found this blog post useful http://dan.langille.org/2015/03/11/modifying-a-zfs-root-system-to-a-beadm-layout/


----------



## dougs (Jun 16, 2016)

Okay, after some delay, I got back to setting up the correct ZFS boot environment on my 9.3-RELEASE system. Here's what I did:

Booted into mfsbsd and did the following:

`zpool import -f -o altroot=/mnt zroot`
`zfs list`          #ensure that you see the regular list of zfs sets
`zfs create -o mountpoint=none zroot/ROOT`
`zfs rename system/rootfs zroot/ROOT/default`

`zfs inherit -r mountpoint  zroot/ROOT`
`zfs set mountpoint=/  zroot/ROOT`

`zpool set bootfs=zroot/ROOT/default zroot`

`# vi /mnt/default/boot/loader.conf`
   vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot/ROOT/default"

`# vi /mnt/default/etc/fstab`
   zroot/ROOT/default   /     zfs   rw,noatime   0   0

At this point, I rebooted the system and it appeared to boot from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default. However, when mounting the local file system, the console displays as follows:


```
Mounting ZFS filesystems: (66/66)
eval: zfs: not found
eval: touch: not found
/etc/rc: cannot create /dev/null: No such file or directory
/etc/rc: cannot create /dev/null: No such file or directory

/etc/rc: date: not found
```

and then the system hangs there. No command prompt.

Looking at Dan's blog, it appears I need to reset the cachefile so that it contains the correct zpool information.

Question is- how do I go about setting that? Do as follows?

Log into Live CD environment
`# zpool import -R /mnt zroot`
`# chroot /mnt`
`# mount -t devfs devfs /dev`
`# zpool set cachefile=/boot/zfs/zpool.cache`
`# exit`

Would the above allow me to properly reset the cachefile and boot properly into the ZFS pools?

~Doug


----------



## dougs (Jun 16, 2016)

I tried the following:

Log into Live CD environment using mfsbsd 10.3
`# zpool import -R /mnt zroot`

Immediately I received this:


```
cannot import 'zroot': a pool with that name is already created/imported,
and no additional pools with that name were found
```

I'm not sure what to do next.

~Doug


----------



## dougs (Jun 16, 2016)

I learned the value of `zpool export zroot`. I tried the process listed above to recreate the cachefile.


```
# zpool import -R /mnt zroot
# chroot /mnt
chroot: /bin/csh: No such file or directory
```

Why?


```
# zfs list
NAME                                       USED   AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                                      66.7G  9.39G  144K   /mnt
zroot/ROOT                                 50.2G  9.39G  420K   /mnt
zroot/ROOT/default                         50.2G  9.39G  50.2G  /mnt/default
zroot/root                                 9.87G  9.39G  9.87G  /mnt/root
zroot/tmp                                  312K   9.39G  312K   /tmp
zroot/usr                                  5.91G  9.39G  216K   /usr
zroot/usr/home                             216K   9.39G  216K   /usr/home
zroot/usr/local                            2.37G  9.39G  1.90G  /usr/local
zroot/usr/local@2016-05-15_06.00.00--1m    11.8M  -      1.68G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-05-22_06.00.00--1m    73.8M  -      1.89G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-05-29_06.00.00--1m    1.54M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-06-05_06.00.00--1m    20.5M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-06-12_06.00.00--1m    0      -      1.90G  -
zroot/usr/obj                              1.26G  9.39G  1.26G  /usr/obj
zroot/usr/ports                            2.28G  9.39G  1.61G  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/ports/distfiles                  690M   9.39G  690M   /usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/usr/src                              336K   9.39G  336K   /usr/src
zroot/var                                  125M   9.39G  216K   /var
zroot/var/audit                            216K   9.39G  216K   /var/audit
zroot/var/crash                            216K   9.39G  216K   /var/crash
zroot/var/empty                            216K   9.39G  216K   /var/empty
zroot/var/log                              123M   9.39G  123M   /var/log
zroot/var/mail                             216K   9.39G  216K   /var/mail
zroot/var/run                              652K   9.39G  652K   /var/run
zroot/var/tmp                              228K   9.39G  228K   /var/tmp
#
```

I think there's an issue with the mountpoints. Look at the first two lines. Both point to the same mountpoint /mnt. Is that an issue?

~Doug


----------



## dougs (Jun 17, 2016)

Someone, please correct me, but apparently, the ZFS file sets are mapped incorrectly. The boot sequence boots up /zroot/ROOT/default just fine but not /usr, /tmp nor /var. While using mfsbsd, tried the following:

`zpool import -f -o altroot=/mnt zroot`
`zfs set mountpoint=/tmp zroot/tmp`
`zfs set mountpoint=/usr zroot/usr`
`zfs set mountpoint=/var zroot/var`

then reboot.

But still no dice- the system still hands out the same error- not being able to find zfs, touch, et al.

What am I doing wrong?

~Doug


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 17, 2016)

I would try to set mountpoint to none for the zroot and zroot/ROOT filesystem and to / for the zroot/ROOT/default filesystem.

However looking at some randomly chosen installation here, I see 
	
	



```
$ zfs get canmount
NAME                                                                                                                        PROPERTY  VALUE     SOURCE
zroot                                                                                                                       canmount  on        default
zroot/ROOT                                                                                                                  canmount  on        default
zroot/ROOT/default                                                                                                          canmount  on        default

$ zfs get mountpoint
NAME                                                                                                                        PROPERTY    VALUE                                                                             SOURCE
zroot                                                                                                                       mountpoint  /zroot                                                                            local
zroot/ROOT                                                                                                                  mountpoint  none                                                                              local
zroot/ROOT/default                                                                                                          mountpoint  /                                                                                 local
```


----------



## dougs (Jun 17, 2016)

Success!!!

It appears the list of commands in the blog isn't complete. Here's what I did.

First I booted into the Live boot environment using mfsbsd. Next, I imported zroot:

[FONT=Courier New]`root@mfsbsd:~ # zpool import -f -o altroot=/mnt zroot`[/FONT]

Then, pull up the zfs list:
[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs list
NAME                                     USED   AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                                    66.7G  9.88G  144K   /mnt
zroot/ROOT                               66.2G  9.39G  420K   /mnt
zroot/ROOT/default                       66.2G  9.39G  50.2G  /mnt/default
zroot/root                               9.87G  9.39G  9.87G  /mnt/root
zroot/tmp                                312K   9.39G  312K   /mnt/tmp
zroot/usr                                5.91G  9.39G  216K   /mnt/usr
zroot/usr/home                           216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/usr/home
zroot/usr/local                          2.37G  9.39G  1.90G  /mnt/usr/local
zroot/usr/local@2016-05-15_06.00.00--1m  11.8M  -      1.68G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-05-22_06.00.00--1m  73.8M  -      1.89G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-05-29_06.00.00--1m  1.54M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-06-05_06.00.00--1m  20.5M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/usr/local@2016-06-12_06.00.00--1m  264K   -      1.90G  -
zroot/usr/obj                            1.26G  9.39G  1.26G  /mnt/usr/obj
zroot/usr/ports                          2.28G  9.39G  1.61G  /mnt/usr/ports
zroot/usr/ports/distfiles                690M   9.39G  690M   /mnt/usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/usr/src                            336K   9.39G  336K   /mnt/usr/src
zroot/var                                126M   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var
zroot/var/audit                          216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/audit
zroot/var/crash                          216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/crash
zroot/var/empty                          216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/empty
zroot/var/log                            124M   9.39G  124M   /mnt/var/log
zroot/var/mail                           216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/mail
zroot/var/run                            516K   9.39G  516K   /mnt/var/run
zroot/var/tmp                            228K   9.39G  228K   /mnt/var/tmp
```
[/FONT]

The /usr, /var and /tmp are not part of the 'default' boot environment. Let's fix these:
[FONT=Courier New]`root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs set mountpoint=/usr zroot/ROOT/default/usr`
`root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs set mountpoint=/var zroot/ROOT/default/var`
`root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs set mountpoint=/tmp zroot/ROOT/default/tmp`[/FONT]

Check the zfs list:
[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs list
NAME                                                  USED   AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                                                 66.7G  9.88G  144K   /mnt
zroot/ROOT                                            66.2G  9.39G  420K   /mnt
zroot/ROOT/default                                    66.2G  9.39G  50.2G  /mnt/default
zroot/ROOT/default/root                               9.87G  9.39G  9.87G  /mnt/root
zroot/ROOT/default/tmp                                312K   9.39G  312K   /mnt/tmp
zroot/ROOT/default/usr                                5.91G  9.39G  216K   /mnt/usr
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/home                           216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/usr/home
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local                          2.37G  9.39G  1.90G  /mnt/usr/local
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-15_06.00.00--1m  11.8M  -      1.68G  -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-22_06.00.00--1m  73.8M  -      1.89G  -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-29_06.00.00--1m  1.54M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-06-05_06.00.00--1m  20.5M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-06-12_06.00.00--1m  264K   -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/obj                            1.26G  9.39G  1.26G  /mnt/usr/obj
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports                          2.28G  9.39G  1.61G  /mnt/usr/ports
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports/distfiles                690M   9.39G  690M   /mnt/usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/src                            336K   9.39G  336K   /mnt/usr/src
zroot/ROOT/default/var                                126M   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/audit                          216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/audit
zroot/ROOT/default/var/crash                          216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/crash
zroot/ROOT/default/var/empty                          216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/empty
zroot/ROOT/default/var/log                            124M   9.39G  124M   /mnt/var/log
zroot/ROOT/default/var/mail                           216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/mail
zroot/ROOT/default/var/run                            516K   9.39G  516K   /mnt/var/run
zroot/ROOT/default/var/tmp                            228K   9.39G  228K   /mnt/var/tmp
```
[/FONT]
Okay, /usr, /var and /tmp are now part of the 'default' boot environment.

The first two lines have the mountpoint of / when they shouldn't. Also the third line points to an incorrect mountpoint of /default when it should point to /. Let's fix those but we must unmount first:
[FONT=Courier New]`root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs umount -a`
`root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs mount -N zroot` #mounts without actually mounting
`root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs set mountpoint=/ zroot/ROOT/default`
`root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs set mountpoint=none zroot/ROOT`
`root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs set mountpoint=none zroot`[/FONT]

Let's check zfs list once again:
[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs list
NAME                                                  USED   AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                                                 66.7G  9.88G  144K   none
zroot/ROOT                                            66.2G  9.39G  420K   none
zroot/ROOT/default                                    66.2G  9.39G  50.2G  /mnt
zroot/ROOT/default/root                               9.87G  9.39G  9.87G  /mnt/root
zroot/ROOT/default/tmp                                312K   9.39G  312K   /mnt/tmp
zroot/ROOT/default/usr                                5.91G  9.39G  216K   /mnt/usr
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/home                           216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/usr/home
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local                          2.37G  9.39G  1.90G  /mnt/usr/local
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-15_06.00.00--1m  11.8M  -      1.68G  -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-22_06.00.00--1m  73.8M  -      1.89G  -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-29_06.00.00--1m  1.54M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-06-05_06.00.00--1m  20.5M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-06-12_06.00.00--1m  264K   -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/obj                            1.26G  9.39G  1.26G  /mnt/usr/obj
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports                          2.28G  9.39G  1.61G  /mnt/usr/ports
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports/distfiles                690M   9.39G  690M   /mnt/usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/src                            336K   9.39G  336K   /mnt/usr/src
zroot/ROOT/default/var                                126M   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/audit                          216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/audit
zroot/ROOT/default/var/crash                          216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/crash
zroot/ROOT/default/var/empty                          216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/empty
zroot/ROOT/default/var/log                            124M   9.39G  124M   /mnt/var/log
zroot/ROOT/default/var/mail                           216K   9.39G  216K   /mnt/var/mail
zroot/ROOT/default/var/run                            516K   9.39G  516K   /mnt/var/run
zroot/ROOT/default/var/tmp                            228K   9.39G  228K   /mnt/var/tmp
```
[/FONT]

Okay, let's find canmount properties:
[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs get canmount
NAME                                                  PROPERTY  VALUE  SOURCE
zroot                                                 canmount  off    local
zroot/ROOT                                            canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default                                    canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/root                               canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/tmp                                canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/usr                                canmount  off    local
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/home                           canmount  off    local
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local                          canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-15_06.00.00--1m  canmount  -      -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-22_06.00.00--1m  canmount  -      -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-29_06.00.00--1m  canmount  -      -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-06-05_06.00.00--1m  canmount  -      -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-06-12_06.00.00--1m  canmount  -      -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/obj                            canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports                          canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports/distfiles                canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/src                            canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/var                                canmount  off    local
zroot/ROOT/default/var/audit                          canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/var/crash                          canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/var/empty                          canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/var/log                            canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/var/mail                           canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/var/run                            canmount  on     default
zroot/ROOT/default/var/tmp                            canmount  on     default
```
[/FONT]

Let's check zfs mountpoints:
[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs get mountpoint
NAME                                                  PROPERTY    VALUE           SOURCE
zroot                                                 mountpoint  none            local
zroot/ROOT                                            mountpoint  none            local
zroot/ROOT/default                                    mountpoint  /mnt            local
zroot/ROOT/default/root                               mountpoint  /mnt/root       inherited from zroot/ROOT/default
zroot/ROOT/default/tmp                                mountpoint  /mnt/tmp        local
zroot/ROOT/default/usr                                mountpoint  /mnt/usr        local
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/home                           mountpoint  /mnt/usr/home   inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/usr
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local                          mountpoint  /mnt/usr/local  inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/usr
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-15_06.00.00--1m  mountpoint  -               -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-22_06.00.00--1m  mountpoint  -               -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-05-29_06.00.00--1m  mountpoint  -               -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-06-05_06.00.00--1m  mountpoint  -               -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local@2016-06-12_06.00.00--1m  mountpoint  -               -
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/obj                            mountpoint  /mnt/usr/obj    inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/usr
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports                          mountpoint  /mnt/usr/ports  inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/usr
zroot/ROOT/default/var                                mountpoint  /mnt/var        local
zroot/ROOT/default/var/audit                          mountpoint  /mnt/var/audit  inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/crash                          mountpoint  /mnt/var/crash  inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/empty                          mountpoint  /mnt/var/empty  inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/log                            mountpoint  /mnt/var/log    inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/mail                           mountpoint  /mnt/var/mail   inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/run                            mountpoint  /mnt/var/run    inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/tmp                            mountpoint  /mnt/var/tmp    inherited from zroot/ROOT/default/var
```
[/FONT]
So far, so good. At this point, I unmounted and rebooted. The system booted normally!

Hope this documentation will help the next person who runs into this same issue! This has been a good learning experience as I have not really delved much into ZFS apart from installing and initial configuration.

~Doug


----------



## dougs (Jun 21, 2016)

Boy, do I feel dumb.

After I did these steps:

`# beadm create 10.3-RELEASE`
`# beadm activate 10.3-RELEASE`

At this point, it showed both the two beadm boot environments, default and 10.3-RELEASE. And the 10.3-RELEASE was scheduled to boot up the next time the system restarted. So far so good.

However, upon rebooting the system doesn't boot up properly and complains of missing /dev/* dropping me into the deep end with no command prompt where I could change back to the default boot environment. It looks like an incomplete boot environment was created.

How do I return to using /zroot/ROOT/default as the boot environment?


----------



## dougs (Jun 21, 2016)

I partially solved it as follows:

Booted into mfsBSD USB stick.


```
zpool import -f -o altroot=/mnt zroot
root@mfsbsd:~ # zfs list
NAME                                                             USED   AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                                                            19.6G  56.9G  144K   none
zroot/ROOT                                                       19.1G  56.4G  420K   legacy
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE                                          19.1G  56.4G  6.79G  /mnt
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE@2016-06-21-12:35:15                      392K   -      6.79G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/root                                     6.05G  56.4G  6.05G  /mnt/root
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/root@2016-06-21-12:35:15                 184K   -      6.05G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/tmp                                      324K   56.4G  312K   /mnt/tmp
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/tmp@2016-06-21-12:35:15                  12K    -      312K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr                                      6.16G  56.4G  276K   /mnt/usr
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr@2016-06-21-12:35:15                  132K   -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/home                                 228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/usr/home
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/home@2016-06-21-12:35:15             12K    -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local                                2.62G  56.4G  1.94G  /mnt/usr/local
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-05-22_06.00.00--1m        88.5M  -      1.89G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-05-29_06.00.00--1m        1.54M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-05_06.00.00--1m        20.5M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-12_06.00.00--1m        20.7M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-19_06.00.00--1m        396K   -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-21-12:35:15            144K   -      1.94G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/obj                                  1.26G  56.4G  1.26G  /mnt/usr/obj
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/obj@2016-06-21-12:35:15              12K    -      1.26G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports                                2.29G  56.4G  1.61G  /mnt/usr/ports
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports@2016-06-21-12:35:15            12K    -      1.61G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports/distfiles                      696M   56.4G  696M   /mnt/usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports/distfiles@2016-06-21-12:35:15  12K    -      696M   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/src                                  348K   56.4G  336K   /mnt/usr/src
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/src@2016-06-21-12:35:15              12K    -      336K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var                                      129M   56.4G  300K   /mnt/var
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var@2016-06-21-12:35:15                  144K   -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/audit                                228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/audit
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/audit@2016-06-21-12:35:15            12K    -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/crash                                228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/crash
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/crash@2016-06-21-12:35:15            12K    -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/empty                                228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/empty
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/empty@2016-06-21-12:35:15            12K    -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/log                                  127M   56.4G  126M   /mnt/var/log
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/log@2016-06-21-12:35:15              128K   -      126M   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/mail                                 228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/mail
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/mail@2016-06-21-12:35:15             12K    -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/run                                  892K   56.4G  484K   /mnt/var/run
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/run@2016-06-21-12:35:15              408K   -      588K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/tmp                                  240K   56.4G  228K   /mnt/var/tmp
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/tmp@2016-06-21-12:35:15              12K    -      228K   -
zroot/ROOT/default                                               3.56M  56.4G  6.79G  /mnt
zroot/ROOT/default/root                                          184K   56.4G  6.05G  /mnt/root
zroot/ROOT/default/tmp                                           192K   56.4G  336K   /mnt/tmp
zroot/ROOT/default/usr                                           228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/usr
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/home                                      0      56.4G  216K   /mnt/usr/home
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local                                     192K   56.4G  1.94G  /mnt/usr/local
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/obj                                       12K    56.4G  1.26G  /mnt/usr/obj
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports                                     24K    56.4G  1.61G  /mnt/usr/ports
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports/distfiles                           12K    56.4G  696M   /mnt/usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/src                                       0      56.4G  336K   /mnt/usr/src
zroot/ROOT/default/var                                           964K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/audit                                     0      56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/audit
zroot/ROOT/default/var/crash                                     0      56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/crash
zroot/ROOT/default/var/empty                                     0      56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/empty
zroot/ROOT/default/var/log                                       736K   56.4G  126M   /mnt/var/log
zroot/ROOT/default/var/mail                                      12K    56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/mail
zroot/ROOT/default/var/run                                       204K   56.4G  500K   /mnt/var/run
zroot/ROOT/default/var/tmp                                       12K    56.4G  228K   /mnt/var/tmp
root@mfsbsd:~ # zpool get bootfs
NAME  PROPERTY  VALUE  SOURCE
zroot  bootfs  zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE  local
root@mfsbsd:~ # zpool set bootfs=zroot/ROOT/default zroot
root@mfsbsd:~ # cat /mnt/boot/loader.conf
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable=0
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable=0
autoboot_delay="5"  # reduce boot menu delay from 10 to 5 seconds

geom_eli_load="YES"
geom_label_load="YES"
geom_mirror_load="YES"
geom_part_gpt_load="YES"

# ZFS Options
zfs_load=YES
#vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot/rootfs"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE"

#mrsas driver support
hw.mfi.mrsas_enable=1
mrsas_load="yes"

# to load MFI module in order to access SMART data on LSI card
mfip_load="YES"

root@mfsbsd:~ #
```

Edited /boot/loader.conf  as follows

```
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot/ROOT/default"
```

Now it looks like the system is booting into zfs:zroot/ROOT/default but after mounting the zfs set, the first error message is:

[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
devd: Can't open devctl device /dev/devctl: No such file or directory
/etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start devd
<...snip...>
```
[/FONT]

Okay, let's check zfs sets and mounts:
[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
root@mfsbsd:/mnt/dev # zfs list | grep zroot
NAME                                                             USED   AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                                                            19.6G  56.9G  144K   none
zroot/ROOT                                                       19.1G  56.4G  420K   legacy
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE                                          19.1G  56.4G  6.79G  /mnt
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE@2016-06-21-12:35:15                      392K   -      6.79G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/root                                     6.05G  56.4G  6.05G  /mnt/root
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/root@2016-06-21-12:35:15                 184K   -      6.05G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/tmp                                      324K   56.4G  312K   /mnt/tmp
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/tmp@2016-06-21-12:35:15                  12K    -      312K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr                                      6.16G  56.4G  276K   /mnt/usr
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr@2016-06-21-12:35:15                  132K   -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/home                                 228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/usr/home
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/home@2016-06-21-12:35:15             12K    -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local                                2.62G  56.4G  1.94G  /mnt/usr/local
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-05-22_06.00.00--1m        88.5M  -      1.89G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-05-29_06.00.00--1m        1.54M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-05_06.00.00--1m        20.5M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-12_06.00.00--1m        20.7M  -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-19_06.00.00--1m        396K   -      1.90G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-21-12:35:15            144K   -      1.94G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/obj                                  1.26G  56.4G  1.26G  /mnt/usr/obj
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/obj@2016-06-21-12:35:15              12K    -      1.26G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports                                2.29G  56.4G  1.61G  /mnt/usr/ports
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports@2016-06-21-12:35:15            12K    -      1.61G  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports/distfiles                      696M   56.4G  696M   /mnt/usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports/distfiles@2016-06-21-12:35:15  12K    -      696M   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/src                                  348K   56.4G  336K   /mnt/usr/src
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/src@2016-06-21-12:35:15              12K    -      336K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var                                      129M   56.4G  300K   /mnt/var
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var@2016-06-21-12:35:15                  144K   -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/audit                                228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/audit
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/audit@2016-06-21-12:35:15            12K    -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/crash                                228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/crash
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/crash@2016-06-21-12:35:15            12K    -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/empty                                228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/empty
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/empty@2016-06-21-12:35:15            12K    -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/log                                  127M   56.4G  126M   /mnt/var/log
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/log@2016-06-21-12:35:15              128K   -      126M   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/mail                                 228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/mail
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/mail@2016-06-21-12:35:15             12K    -      216K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/run                                  892K   56.4G  484K   /mnt/var/run
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/run@2016-06-21-12:35:15              408K   -      588K   -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/tmp                                  240K   56.4G  228K   /mnt/var/tmp
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/tmp@2016-06-21-12:35:15              12K    -      228K   -
zroot/ROOT/default                                               3.56M  56.4G  6.79G  /mnt
zroot/ROOT/default/root                                          184K   56.4G  6.05G  /mnt/root
zroot/ROOT/default/tmp                                           192K   56.4G  336K   /mnt/tmp
zroot/ROOT/default/usr                                           228K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/usr
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/home                                      0      56.4G  216K   /mnt/usr/home
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local                                     192K   56.4G  1.94G  /mnt/usr/local
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/obj                                       12K    56.4G  1.26G  /mnt/usr/obj
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports                                     24K    56.4G  1.61G  /mnt/usr/ports
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports/distfiles                           12K    56.4G  696M   /mnt/usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/src                                       0      56.4G  336K   /mnt/usr/src
zroot/ROOT/default/var                                           964K   56.4G  216K   /mnt/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/audit                                     0      56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/audit
zroot/ROOT/default/var/crash                                     0      56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/crash
zroot/ROOT/default/var/empty                                     0      56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/empty
zroot/ROOT/default/var/log                                       736K   56.4G  126M   /mnt/var/log
zroot/ROOT/default/var/mail                                      12K    56.4G  216K   /mnt/var/mail
zroot/ROOT/default/var/run                                       204K   56.4G  500K   /mnt/var/run
zroot/ROOT/default/var/tmp                                       12K    56.4G  228K   /mnt/var/tmp
```
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Okay, what about mounts?[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
root@mfsbsd:/mnt/dev # mount
/dev/md0 on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
tmpfs on /tmp (tmpfs, local)
tmpfs on /var (tmpfs, local)
tmpfs on /usr/local (tmpfs, local)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE on /mnt (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/root on /mnt/root (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/tmp on /mnt/tmp (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr on /mnt/usr (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/home on /mnt/usr/home (zfs, local, noatime, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local on /mnt/usr/local (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/obj on /mnt/usr/obj (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports on /mnt/usr/ports (zfs, local, noatime, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports/distfiles on /mnt/usr/ports/distfiles (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/src on /mnt/usr/src (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var on /mnt/var (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/audit on /mnt/var/audit (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/crash on /mnt/var/crash (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/empty on /mnt/var/empty (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, read-only, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/log on /mnt/var/log (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/mail on /mnt/var/mail (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/run on /mnt/var/run (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/tmp on /mnt/var/tmp (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
root@mfsbsd:/mnt/dev #
```
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Uh, oh, it looks like the system actually booted into zroot/ROOT/10.3_RELEASE? Let's see if the mfsbsd system will use beadm from /mnt:[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]

```
root@mfsbsd:/mnt/dev # /mnt/usr/local/sbin/beadm list
ERROR: This system does not boot from ZFS pool
root@mfsbsd:/mnt/dev #
```
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]What else can I do to switch boot environments at this point?

~Doug[/FONT]


----------



## dougs (Jun 22, 2016)

[FONT=Courier New][FONT=Verdana]More info:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
root@mfsbsd:/mnt/dev # zfs list -o name,canmount,mountpoint
NAME                                                      CANMOUNT  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                                                          off  none
zroot/ROOT                                                      on  legacy
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE                                         on  /mnt
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE@2016-06-21-12:35:15                      -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/root                                    on  /mnt/root
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/root@2016-06-21-12:35:15                 -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/tmp                                     on  /mnt/tmp
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/tmp@2016-06-21-12:35:15                  -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr                                     on  /mnt/usr
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr@2016-06-21-12:35:15                  -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/home                                on  /mnt/usr/home
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/home@2016-06-21-12:35:15             -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local                               on  /mnt/usr/local
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-05-22_06.00.00--1m        -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-05-29_06.00.00--1m        -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-05_06.00.00--1m        -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-12_06.00.00--1m        -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-19_06.00.00--1m        -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/local@2016-06-21-12:35:15            -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/obj                                 on  /mnt/usr/obj
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/obj@2016-06-21-12:35:15              -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports                               on  /mnt/usr/ports
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports@2016-06-21-12:35:15            -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports/distfiles                     on  /mnt/usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/ports/distfiles@2016-06-21-12:35:15  -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/src                                 on  /mnt/usr/src
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/usr/src@2016-06-21-12:35:15              -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var                                     on  /mnt/var
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var@2016-06-21-12:35:15                  -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/audit                               on  /mnt/var/audit
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/audit@2016-06-21-12:35:15            -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/crash                               on  /mnt/var/crash
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/crash@2016-06-21-12:35:15            -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/empty                               on  /mnt/var/empty
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/empty@2016-06-21-12:35:15            -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/log                                 on  /mnt/var/log
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/log@2016-06-21-12:35:15              -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/mail                                on  /mnt/var/mail
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/mail@2016-06-21-12:35:15             -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/run                                 on  /mnt/var/run
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/run@2016-06-21-12:35:15              -  -
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/tmp                                 on  /mnt/var/tmp
zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE/var/tmp@2016-06-21-12:35:15              -  -
zroot/ROOT/default                                          noauto  /mnt
zroot/ROOT/default/root                                     noauto  /mnt/root
zroot/ROOT/default/tmp                                      noauto  /mnt/tmp
zroot/ROOT/default/usr                                      noauto  /mnt/usr
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/home                                 noauto  /mnt/usr/home
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/local                                noauto  /mnt/usr/local
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/obj                                  noauto  /mnt/usr/obj
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports                                noauto  /mnt/usr/ports
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/ports/distfiles                      noauto  /mnt/usr/ports/distfiles
zroot/ROOT/default/usr/src                                  noauto  /mnt/usr/src
zroot/ROOT/default/var                                      noauto  /mnt/var
zroot/ROOT/default/var/audit                                noauto  /mnt/var/audit
zroot/ROOT/default/var/crash                                noauto  /mnt/var/crash
zroot/ROOT/default/var/empty                                noauto  /mnt/var/empty
zroot/ROOT/default/var/log                                  noauto  /mnt/var/log
zroot/ROOT/default/var/mail                                 noauto  /mnt/var/mail
zroot/ROOT/default/var/run                                  noauto  /mnt/var/run
zroot/ROOT/default/var/tmp                                  noauto  /mnt/var/tmp
root@mfsbsd:/mnt/dev #
```
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]What is the bootfs?[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
root@mfsbsd:/mnt/dev #zpool get bootfs
NAME   PROPERTY  VALUE               SOURCE
zroot  bootfs    zroot/ROOT/default  local
root@mfsbsd:/mnt/dev #
```
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]
Do I need to change the CANMOUNT values so that CANMOUNT=on for all /zroot/ROOT/default zfs sets (excluding zfs snapshots) and CANMOUNT=noauto for all zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE zfs sets?

Are there any other changes that need to be considered???
[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][FONT=Verdana]~Doug[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## dougs (Jun 22, 2016)

I changed the CANMOUNT values for the zroot/ROOT/default file sets to on and the zroot/ROOT/10.3-RELEASE file sets to noauto and rebooted. I still wasn't able to boot up properly. It looked like it was still booting up from zroot/ROOT/default.

```
When it boots up:
<...SNIP...>
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv3: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv5: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv1: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv0: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv1: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv7: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv4: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv1: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv3: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv6: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv2: No such file or directory
init: can't exec getty '/usr/libexec/getty' for port /dev/ttyv5: No such file or directory
<...SNIP...>
```
I do not understand what additional steps are needed to fix this. It's obvious that the /dev folder in the zroot/ROOT/default is empty.

I was wondering if I were to do a fresh installation of FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE on the zroot partition, would I then be able to reattach the zdata pool without loss of data on that pool? I don't care about the zroot partition as much as I care about the data on the zdata pool! I have backups of all of the port configuration files that lives in /usr/local/etc as well as some critical files on /etc.

Your advice would be appreciated!

~Doug


----------



## dvl@ (Sep 29, 2017)

It's been a while, but what happened next?


----------



## dvl@ (Sep 29, 2017)

I checked the code.

'This system is not configured for boot environments' comes up here


```
ROOTFS=$( mount | awk '/ \/ / {print $1}' )

...

if [ $( echo ${ROOTFS} | awk -F '/' '{print NF}' ) -lt 3 ]
then
  echo "ERROR: This system is not configured for boot environments"
  exit 1
fi
```

Trying my system:


```
[dan@r710-01 ~]$ ROOTFS=$( mount | awk '/ \/ / {print $1}' )
[dan@r710-01 ~]$ echo $ROOTFS
zroot/ROOT/default
```

Trying another system:


```
[dan@knew:/usr] $ ROOTFS=$( mount | awk '/ \/ / {print $1}' )
[dan@knew:/usr] $ echo $ROOTFS
system/rootfs
```


That system is not laid out correctly.  However, the first one is.  It's looking for what is mounted at /

```
[dan@r710-01 ~]$ zfs list
NAME                 USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                464M  5.22T    88K  /zroot
zroot/ROOT           462M  5.22T    88K  none
zroot/ROOT/default   462M  5.22T   462M  /
zroot/tmp             96K  5.22T    96K  /tmp
zroot/usr            456K  5.22T    88K  /usr
zroot/usr/home       192K  5.22T   192K  /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports       88K  5.22T    88K  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src         88K  5.22T    88K  /usr/src
zroot/var            620K  5.22T    88K  /var
zroot/var/audit       88K  5.22T    88K  /var/audit
zroot/var/crash       88K  5.22T    88K  /var/crash
zroot/var/log        176K  5.22T   176K  /var/log
zroot/var/mail        92K  5.22T    92K  /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp         88K  5.22T    88K  /var/tmp
[dan@r710-01 ~]$
```


----------

